# SchH clubs near chicago NW burbs?



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a good club to check out and see if Harley would be a good fit for it and see if he has protection work in him. Can some one recommend some clubs you know about. I contacted a few, one said they are small and there is a 3-4 month waiting list, the other two never responded which makes me wonder.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

WDA:
Bur Oak in Long Grove
Northern IL SchH Club in Grayslake
Mill Creek in Old Mill Creek
Chicago Schutzhund Verein in Libertyville/Northbrook
Prairie State in Marengo

USCA:
Indian Creek in Marengo
Greater Chicago in Grayslake

Not sure which organization:
Stateline in Harvard
Haupstadt in Madison, WI

This is not an all inclusive list, just the ones I remeber off the top of my head. The best thing to do would be to just show up at their training *without* your dog and quietly observe, when you find a club that fits you well then you should inquire about joining.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks, bur oak unfortunatly is the one that did not respond to me

schh verein are on the waiting list 

ill check out some of the other, I train at tops in grays lake but dont know if they offer SchH training


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

oh and how awful of me to leave out Team Huerta Hof, not and official club but a great training group in Freeport, IL. Contact member robinhuerta for info on their training.


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

I work at TOPS, we are by no means a SchH Club but are capable of training you and your dog in all 3 phases, a good place to start but it is still beneficial to join a club so that you can learn about the sport itself more in depth.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

jturcotte said:


> I work at TOPS, we are by no means a SchH Club but are capable of training you and your dog in all 3 phases, a good place to start but it is still beneficial to join a club so that you can learn about the sport itself more in depth.


thats what I thought I do have a personal lesson with kelly next tuesday, so I was hoping to ask some questions about SchH. BTW you guys do great work, I recommend you to everyone that is looking for OB training


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

jturcotte said:


> oh and how awful of me to leave out Team Huerta Hof, not and official club but a great training group in Freeport, IL. Contact member robinhuerta for info on their training.



Thats a little ways from me, im looking something with in the area or grayslake by you guys


----------



## bigD103 (Oct 20, 2011)

also kenlyn kennels in edgerton, wi if thats not too far from you


----------

